# Noise cancelling headphones.....seeking opinions!



## MotoCARR (May 27, 2015)

The old man is wanting a pair for his birthday. A set's noise cancelling abilities would be more important than sound quality to him from what I gather.

A friend recommended the Sony MDR-NC6 which seems to have decent reviews online.

Thoughts either on this set or other alternatives?


----------



## bcbsox (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm happy with my AudioTechnicas

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm happy with my Audio Technica's too! Except for the off/on switch that I have to wiggle to get sound to the left channel.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

have no experience with the higher cost offerings but I believe the Bose have a special patented circuit that makes their product a little more effective on noise.

You see the Bose models consistently retain value in the used auctions, where many do not.

I'm not sure the adage "no highs, no lows" actually applies to the headphones.


----------



## Regus (Feb 1, 2011)

I ended up with the Sony MDR-NC7s. The reviews of the NC6s pretty much mirror my experience of the NC7s - they did a surprisingly good job of reducing (rather than completely cancelling) the noise of the engines on a Boeing 747 during a transalantic flight and are comfortable enough to wear for several hours at a time. Also, the sound is fuller with the noise cancelling circuit engaged (the bass in particular seems to be enhanced). Considering I didn't get to try them before hand, they were an altogether satisfying purchase, but if you can try several pairs and compare performance and comfort versus cost then I strongly advise you to do so.


----------



## jasonwilliam (Dec 11, 2015)

I see on http://www.headphonesunboxed.com/ that Sony MDR is always on top of the list. Audio Technica is listed too, and it seems that these 2 are the best available out there since they both have decent reviews. It is now up to you which noise cancelling headphones you'll choose. Cheers!


----------

